
Tesla Sues Oil Industry Exec It Says Pretended to Be Elon Musk to Gain Secrets - artursapek
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alanohnsman/2016/09/14/tesla-sues-oil-industry-exec-it-says-pretended-to-be-elon-musk-to-gain-secrets/#10061f1bdd37
======
viraptor
> no bs. thx 4 hard work prepping 4 today

Is this how Elon actual writes emails? Actually, is this how any CxO writes
emails, ever?

~~~
artursapek
He's so well spoken (albeit a little stutter-y) that I'd be shocked if he
wrote like this

------
artursapek
> elontesla@yahoo.com

Oh, man

